# 939 project



## strick94u (Dec 7, 2007)

Digging through some stuff tonight I found a brand new MSI neo4 mother board I got last summer on sell and forgot about. Real nice looking board so I bought a x2 4200 off ebay I have some nice case's laying around,a few 320 gb hdd's,dvd burner,enermax 600 psu,ect. All I need is ram and a pci-e video card. this will be my next project a little dated but should run nicely


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 7, 2007)

939 rocks. price/performance its not so great...wish newegg would hurry up and halve the prices so I can upgrade


----------



## erocker (Dec 7, 2007)

I picked up my Opty 170 for $99 on sale a while back, but ddr has always been expensive.  Usually you can find a lot of s939 stuff at [H]ardforum.  Heck, I just scored over 11,000 in 3dMark06, with my s939 system.  I will be upgrading soon, though really I don't need too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 7, 2007)

You should nab Kenny's Ballistix Tracers...he had em for a good price.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=44748


----------



## strick94u (Dec 7, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> You should nab Kenny's Ballistix Tracers...he had em for a good price.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=44748



yes just sent him a pm thanks


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2007)

I remember when I first started posting here and I asked about P4 478 vs Athlon X2 939.
People were right on the button about the performance gain when I upgraded from a Prescott 3.0E HT to a Athlon X2 4800+.
But yeah I don't know why DDR400 is so expensive?


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hell I know I said 60+ship, but just give me 60 for them and they are yours.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Dec 7, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> But yeah I don't know why DDR400 is so expensive?



 Because people like me are stupid enough to keep buying it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 7, 2007)

Why not watercool it? A'ight, so maybe that's slightly overkill but it could be fun. Depends on your budget.

Get a 2nd hand X1950 Pro or even the GeCube XT-X version and see what happens, I'm at work so my brain is on other things, but I think my point is, try and do something slightly different. I'll add more once I've zoned into properly.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 10, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Why not watercool it? A'ight, so maybe that's slightly overkill but it could be fun. Depends on your budget.
> 
> Get a 2nd hand X1950 Pro or even the GeCube XT-X version and see what happens, I'm at work so my brain is on other things, but I think my point is, try and do something slightly different. I'll add more once I've zoned into properly.



I have this cool looking Mars by cooler master I'm going to use would like to use an ati video card but can't decide which one the 1950 xtx is on top of this list so far only so heres what we have so far.
MSI K8N-neo4-f mother board
1 gig crucail balisitx tracer
2 wd 320 gig hard drives 
AMD 64 x2 4200 cpu Cooler Master Mars Cooler
samsung 18 x dvd writer 
600 watt enermax liberty psu
Thermaltake Bach,Antec 900,Raidmax Aluminus  can't decide might even try the stacker 830 again +


----------



## strick94u (Dec 12, 2007)

strick94u said:


> I have this cool looking Mars by cooler master I'm going to use would like to use an ati video card but can't decide which one the 1950 xtx is on top of this list so far only so heres what we have so far.
> MSI K8N-neo4-f mother board
> 1 gig crucail balisitx tracer
> 2 wd 320 gig hard drives
> ...



It will have the 8800 gt oc2 and the aluminus case blue fans and lights take my time try to hide the wires on it should be a fun project.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 12, 2007)

Good luck with it dude!

Make it as neat and tidy as you can and I wish you all the best. Don't forget to take pictures as you work (if you can) a work log is a geek's treat!


----------



## strick94u (Dec 19, 2007)

Putting it all together now decided on the Thermaltake bachVx only thing I don't like is the red mother board with the green video card. Does look Christmasy though.I have this cool looking cpu cooler its a CoolerMaster Mars looks neat as hell its heavy as hell 1.4 lbs and most reveiws said it was better than stock but not great. I will see what is does oc'd may be a bad decision but got it on sell so.....
The 8800 gt hits the chip set heat sink but not the fan and I don't think it is in the way but air flow in this case is great not worried about that wish I had a closed case just think its going to be ugly red green with blue fans maybe I could add a snow globe and miniature santa


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting choice of case dude. Not something to my tastes, but fair play on going with something relatively different. As for the red & green, why not make that the theme that continues through out the case?

Get some red headspredders for your RAM, maybe, if possible one for your NB?

I'll keep my eye on your progress when I get some free time.


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2007)

Or, if you use all blue led's the other colors will just go away.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 23, 2007)

erocker said:


> Or, if you use all blue led's the other colors will just go away.



This is true it looks very nice I will do pictures this week. Its one of the cleaner pc's I have built, but the 8800 gt is wasted on such a rig it barely beats my old 7900 gs sli set up I had on my e6300 so.....


----------

